# Tickets to Liverpool Matches



## pricilla (29 Jun 2005)

Hi,
I have a weekend booked in October in Liverpool (yay) and am hoping to get some tickets to the match. It's a surprise birthday present and it would really make the weekend brilliant if we got them.
I've looked into buying them from the club but it seems impossible, plus they only issue them 2 weeks before the date, which sounds a bit risky.
Should I buy them off a website now for £100 sterling each (and the other team aren't even that good) or wait to see if I get them from the club first. 

I'm totally clueless. Any advice would be fantastic


----------



## kfpg (29 Jun 2005)

It is unlikely you will get them from the club I would say - most top teams in the premiership would sell out all of ther home fixtures and season ticket holders / regular match goers would be in there first I'd say. Shop around on the web see what you can get there are a good number of sites for match tickets - many will be package based though i.e. include hotel which you may not want.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Jun 2005)

Hi Pricilla,

I started up this key thread on Sports Trips (football/rugby etc) some time ago in the hopes that everyone would add links to exactly the type of thing that  you are looking for now.  Unfortunately it does not appear to have anything on Liverpool yet but just general knowledge.  

Hopefully this thread will attract some further answers.


----------



## pricilla (29 Jun 2005)

Oh thanks lads, that's very helpful. I'll do my best and I'll keep ye posted on how I get on.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## contemporary (29 Jun 2005)

you will be able to get them here http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/tickets/info.htm when they go on sale


----------



## Guest127 (30 Jun 2005)

if its not a 'glamour' game like you state you will have a better chance of tickets also you say you are there for the weekend. big matches have a habit of being bumped up to sundays at 4pm for sky. so maybe a run of the mill game is your best bet. if there is such a thing with euro champs.


----------



## harvey (1 Jul 2005)

Try joining a Liverpool Supporters Club


----------



## callyno3 (3 Jul 2005)

You won't be able to buy tickets online unless you have a"fancard" your best bet is to call into a travel agent and ask about buying match tickets only , most do not do this but you might be lucky , expect to pay 80euro and upwards for the tickets though


----------



## pricilla (4 Jul 2005)

Hi! Just to let ye know, I got 2 guaranteed tickets for the match. Well there's really no point in going for the weekend if I don't have tickets.
They cost *drumroll* 135 euro each. I joined 2 supporters clubs, but they can only *maybe* get the tickets so I'm glad I have some confirmed now, even though they cost tons.
All I have to do now is keep my mouth shut and not ruin the surprise!


----------



## pricilla (4 Jul 2005)

*What???*



			
				cuchulainn said:
			
		

> big matches have a habit of being bumped up to sundays at 4pm for sky. so maybe a run of the mill game is your best bet. if there is such a thing with euro champs.


This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Mercy Tonight, they can't do that can they? I'm f**ked if they do because the flight is on Sunday afternoon at 6! Can they do that? It's not usual is it? This is more nerve wracking than buying the house. You were only joking were you. That would be the biggest let down of all time.
Honestly, is that likely to happen??


----------



## Oracle24 (4 Jul 2005)

*Six of Liverpool's Premiership matches have been selected for live television coverage so far on Sky Sports and Prem Plus pay-per-view starting with the first game at Middlesbrough on August 13. *Liverpool's first game of the season against Middlesbrough on Saturday, August 13, at the Riverside Stadium will now kick-off at 5.15pm and be shown live on Prem Plus. 

The home game against Manchester United at Anfield will now take place on Sunday, September 18, kicking-off at 12 noon and be shown live on Sky. 

*Liverpool's confirmed live Premiership TV dates so far* 

Sat, August 13. Middlesbrough (a) 5.15pm, Prem Plus. 

Sun, September 18. Man United (h) 12 noon, Sky Sports. 

Saturday, September 24. Birminghbam City (a) 12.45pm, Prem Plus. 

Sun, October 2. Chelsea (h) 4pm, Sky Sports. 

Saturday, November 5. Aston Villa (a) 12.45pm. Prem Plus. 

Monday, December 26. Newcastle (h) 3pm. Prem Plus.


----------



## pricilla (4 Jul 2005)

That's disgraceful.
It's the Blackburn game on Saturday the 15th of October I'm interested in, where can I keep updated about that Baz?


----------



## pricilla (4 Jul 2005)

Should I change my dates to fly back on monday just incase? Yeah I think I will anyway.
Feck sake.


----------



## Oracle24 (6 Jul 2005)

Its extremly unlikely that the Blackburn game will be changed - it would have been included in the list above if that were the case so I don't think you'll have a problem. Check out the folowing links:

[broken link removed]


http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N149234050704-1456.htm


----------



## pricilla (7 Jul 2005)

I have changed everything now so it doesn't matter. The accomodation was no problem but Ryanair charged me more than the cost of the original flight to change the booking.
This weekend is costing me a fortune!!
Thanks a million Baz, I'm going the Friday Saturday and Sunday night now, so they can do what they like haha.


----------



## GreatDane (9 Jul 2005)

Hey Pricilla

Sorry to see its costing more than you originally planned,but if he's a liverpool fan he will really appreciate the effort you are going to so try not to let it get to you 

BTW, where did you get the tickets in the end ?

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## pricilla (11 Jul 2005)

Well, if you are who I think you are, it really is a small world. You wouldn't be from Cork by any chance?


----------



## GreatDane (11 Jul 2005)

Sorry

I never kiss & tell      

Regards

G>


----------



## gongey (15 Jul 2005)

just read this thread now. be wary as well of change of dates because of Champions League and League Cup duties. last year the Liverpool Blackburn game was put back by a month to accomodate the League Cup. with a hectic fixture list you may get caught.


----------



## irishreds (24 Oct 2008)

I know sohotickets.com do tickets for all the games, I went with them last year - looking at using them again shortly. I received the tickets special delivery 2 weeks before the game last time so I will do the same.


----------



## New-Red (20 Nov 2009)

I realise that this is an old thread, but no point duplicating threads.

I would just like to advise anyone who intends on going to Liverpool games that you can buy official membership cards for about 30 sterling each, and each card gives you access to the "members sales" which take place both online and over the phones.

It takes ages to get through on the phones but if you log on online on the appropriate date (the will email you to tell you the right date as it approaches, plus they always update them on the website) then you have a very good chance of getting a ticket.

Travel agencies and touts will charge you a lot of money but if you do it yourself then you just pay face value plus a very small booking fee.

Its pretty straight forward and will save you a small fortune as opposed to going with a travel agency.

I know that there are a lot of people out there who go with the travel agencies as they dont realise that they can source their own tickets quite easily.

No point lining a companys pockets when you can get your own ticket(s).

If anyone wants any more advice on this then post here or feel free to PM me.

But please dont go spending hundreds on something that you can get for just over 35 sterling from the club themselves!


----------



## Choosey (24 Nov 2009)

Hi New-Red
Thanks for that.  I have booked hotel and flights for the 27 February 2010 as Bolton are playing Liverpool that weekend in Anfield.  The last thing I need to do is get tickets.

Can I join himself up as a member and purchase more than one ticket?  Or do I have to join as well to get two tickets.  Really don't want to mess this up.  I already have had to pay extra for flights as I booked the weekend of the Everton match and seemingly thats impossible to get tickets for so hence I changed weekend

I really would appreciate anything on ensuring his birthday and Christmas present is hassle free


----------



## New-Red (24 Nov 2009)

Choosey,

You need to get separate memberships for each person.

You didnt specify how old your son is, but if he's under 11 then you can get him a junior membership at a reduced rate (see link below, and click on the different types of membership for more info).

If you want to be able to use both memberships for adults in future then it might be best to get two adult memberships now, that way you could use your sons card for a friend etc...

You will also need to keep a close eye on the Liverpoolfc.tv site about a month prior to the match as they will tell you the date of sale for that game, you need to be on the ball as they sell out fairly quickly.

Lastly, after registering/buying the memberships you need to "link" the cards together.
This is easily done online but they will also do it over the phone for you if you are having trouble.

They take a while to send out the membership cards so I'd buy them immediately if I was you.

I will PM you now with a very good site that will help you with more info, etc...


----------



## New-Red (24 Nov 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to post the link after all that!

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/membership/


----------



## New-Red (14 Jan 2010)

This is a new Irish-Liverppol fans site that has just started up a few days ago and will have a fairly regular supply of tickets for Face-Value, if anyone is interested:

http://irishanfield.netboards.org/

(attn: Choosey, there are Bolton tickets going at face value on it)


----------



## dereko1969 (14 Jan 2010)

you'd probably have to give them away now after last night!


----------



## oldtimer (14 Jan 2010)

Agree with that Dereko but isn't it good to see a lad from Tipperary beat Liverpool!


----------



## New-Red (18 Jan 2010)

dereko1969 said:


> you'd probably have to give them away now after last night!



haha, very true!  It might start to get easier to get tickets the way they are playing alright!


----------

